# FITA Target shooting



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I suspect the FITA recurve shooters are all too busy training, working out at the gym, doing cardio, learning tactics, being properly nutritioned and coached mentally to waste time on a discussion forum. 

Start talking, and I'm sure people will chime in.

Have you been shooting tha FITAs at Caledon the past few weeks? Registered for the Spring Classic and the OAA Target Champs?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*not alone*

no some of us do shoot fita and alot of it... helps us with our 3-d as a matter of fact.. myself shoot fita all winter for form and am shooting a 900 round Wednesday night coming I shoot trad off the shelf no sights .. alot of the guys I shoot 3-d are quite accomplished fita shooters mr Chris Perkins who just set a world record last week ,, mr Danny dodge a regular 300 shooter .. even Bruce Headly baldini on hear and Petter Garrette as well we all shoot both and love it .. and Carl Jones as well Just to name a few and most of the above have canadian records if you look on the fca and oaa sites.. don`t be shy none of us are lol lol ..:darkbeer:Oh and stash if you`ve seen us we aren`t the meditating type maybe the beer case slinging type... lol lol


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not a recurver but shoot FITA and Field and only shoot 3D to fill in the weekends with no Target tourneys. So yes there are others around, you're not alone.


----------



## Toxophile (Sep 17, 2007)

Fantastic! Good to know. (I also learned that Stash is a cynic, or maybe just jealous…:wink

I'm a recent import from Scotland, and I don't know about Caledon or any other FITA events. Do I learn that info here? Thanks for the very helpful replies.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

For the Calendar of events in Ontario, go to the Ontario Archers Association.

For Caledon, just google archers of caledon. They have a website. They are the main Outdoor FITA club in Ontario and they are just north of Toronto.

We also have the Canadian Nationals going on in NS this summer. 4 days of FITA 1440 plus 70M shoot off on the 5th day. There is also 2 days of FITA field right after. Also if you are new to the country, you should come down and experience the Maritime hospitality:wink:

Cheers,


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Tox: Where in Ontario are you? Every weekend in June has some sort of FITA stuff going on in south/central Ontario. Next weekend, Caledon Star. The following is the Ontario Spring Classic 70M/eliminations in northeast Toronto, and the weekend after that the Ontario Target Championships near Brockville.

Cynic? Maybe... Or perhaps just experienced. 

I shot FITA recurve for many, many years until I got old and tired. Now I mostly stand under the tree on the Caledon practise range with a compound for a couple of hours 3-4 days a week and try to shoot at least one good end at 70M.


----------



## Toxophile (Sep 17, 2007)

NockOn said:


> For the Calendar of events in Ontario, go to the Ontario Archers Association.
> 
> For Caledon, just google archers of caledon. They have a website. They are the main Outdoor FITA club in Ontario and they are just north of Toronto.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Would "Maritime hospitality" involve the imbibing of copious quantities of alcoholic beverages, by any chance? :tongue:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Toxophile said:


> Thanks for the info. Would "Maritime hospitality" involve the imbibing of copious quantities of alcoholic beverages, by any chance? :tongue:


If that's what you're into, I'm sure we can direct you in the right direction.


Cheers,


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

NockOn said:


> If that's what you're into, I'm sure we can direct you in the right direction.
> 
> 
> Cheers,


you could point me in that direction too while i'm there. :thumbs_up

i'm a recurver too, by the way. usually i'll be shooting as many FITAs as i can get to, which is usually a fair bit considering that i get to organize them here in Edmonton. :wink:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

There are lots of pubs and bars in Halifax. With 4 university in town, you get a good party going just about any nights of the week especially in the summer.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I'm pretty sure there is a FITA 1440 at York County next month.

crunch


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Tox, where did you say you are?


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Montreal as a 2 X 70 meters sathuerday june 12. I will be there and it will be some good practice for Halifax.:wink:


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi there, there's a small group of recurvers at York County Bowmen ( east of Aurora ). Not that many, may be 5 or 6 archers but we have fun and we love going to competitions ( 4 of us just came back from the Gold Cup in New Jersey, we had a blast). You're very welcome to join us ( York County Bowmen allows paying guests) and see what the club is about if you'd like.


----------



## Toxophile (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks again all. I'm out at Belleville (Frankford actually, just north of Trenton). Good to hear that there is so much FITA activity, even though a lot of it is as long way off… but I guess that's Canada for you!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It looks like you're in the middle of nowhere FITA-wise, 3 hours away from any clubs that regularly host FITAs....

If York County is having them, then it'll be about 2 hours. Check also with Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough. I don't think thay have any listed this year but have in the past. At least you can shoot there indoors in the winter.

If you can make it to the OAA target championships at the end of the month, I'd be happy to save my remaining half bottle of Scapa 14 year old until then...  If anything can get you that GMB ranking, that will.


----------

